# What are commodities?



## tarnstar (3 June 2007)

Can someone please explain to me what are commodites and how are they traded as I am only a beginner thankyou in advance


----------



## Julia (3 June 2007)

tarnstar said:


> Can someone please explain to me what are commodites and how are they traded as I am only a beginner thankyou in advance




Tarnstar,

This link should explain most of what you want to know.

http://commodities.commbank.com.au/commodities/0,2023,NI2771%5FCH2771,00.html


----------



## Gar (3 June 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPvEBr_hp14


----------



## redandgreen (3 June 2007)

Gar
Thanks for sharing that...ain't it the truth.......:


----------



## wayneL (4 June 2007)

Gar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPvEBr_hp14



Oh man, one of the best movies on trading ever.


----------

